# Can I use vanilla extract?



## BeeButter (Aug 7, 2015)

Can I use vanilla extract as a scent in HP soap?


----------



## lsg (Aug 7, 2015)

Some vanilla extracts contain alcohol which may not work well in HP soap.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 7, 2015)

Good question, had to look it up. Pretty much the answer to your question can be found in this thread.:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=17600

Also, as a side note, vanilla EO does not exist if you wanted to go looking. It is an absolute or oleresin since it cant be steam/co2 distilled. It pretty much always has to be solvent extracted.


----------



## BeeButter (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

